# Electricity?



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there 100% no chance whatsoever of their being an electrical supply at all to use?

I only ask because im debating whether to bring my master blaster for myself and everyone else to use. Makes life so much easier, and drying just that little bit safer!

Do I bring it just in case, or really not bother? i only have a tiny car so space is tight!


See you all tomorrow!

Bertie


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I would very much doubt it. Exhibitors have to pay a surcharge to have power or their stands. Also, never saw any power points outside either.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

some one will have a generator 
im sure they will let you use some electric for some beer tokens


----------

